# Goat ate a peach will he be ok???



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So my hubby decided it would be ok to feed my boy a whole peach fruit pit and all. Apparently he wolfed it down before my dd could get it from him. Soo will he be ok??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would keep an eye on him. I guess you will find out. I hope nothing happens.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Peaches should be just fine for goats. I wouldn't worry at all, but wouldn't hurt to keep an eye on him.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Watch him...I do know that the center of the peach pit is toxic....and the pit itself may not digest due to it's size.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You can give activated charcoal to absorb the toxins


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

mine eat peaches just fine .... they usually chew chew chew and then spit the pip out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Watch closely ...have activated charcoal near by... just in case.... the pit if eaten is not good... :hug:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well i watched him all evening then checked him this am he is fine so far. Just hope the pit goes threw his system ok. Hubby fills so bad, I told him since we have been blessed with mostly boys if something goes we can replace him tell spring. But lets hope nothing happens as he is the only registered 1. And ive only had 2 babies by him. Planing on using him this fall to breed for winter/ spring babies. He has a awesome temperament so i dont want to lose him.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully he'll be just fine...the fruit itself is something that is good for them...it's the pit and the leaves that aren't.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope your goat is okay. I would really like to know what happens for future reference.
We have a plum and a nectarine tree that grow over the fence. My goats have gobbled up everything they can reach (including whole fruit) for years with no ill effects. But our fruit is very tiny. I have wondered what a full sized peach pit might do.
Again, I hope nothing bad happens to your boy.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a update. He is fine no ill effects so far. He even bred a doe 3 days ago.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Glad he is fine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad he is fine!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

